# Nuisance honkers



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Took me and the wife out for another quick hunt this a.m.

They must be cracking down on the nuisance geese. I pulled my second goose for the year that has a numbered band along with the yellow nuisance band.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)




----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

they ban over a thousands of them a year.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

super jealous!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> they ban over a thousands of them a year.


Had no idea they tagged that many! Thought I was doing good getting 2 in a year lol. Guess my bubble just got popped 

Goosefreak, I'm telling ya, we need to figure a time to get you back up here and hunt together again!! Things are heating up!!! There are geese in the field me n you hunted Saturday, waiting to be cashed in but haven't had a chance to go back in cuz I have this other one on fire right now.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Maybe Utahbigbull and goosefreak need me to come help with those on fire fields!?!?!


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

utahbigbull said:


> Had no idea they tagged that many! Thought I was doing good getting 2 in a year lol. Guess my bubble just got popped
> 
> Goosefreak, I'm telling ya, we need to figure a time to get you back up here and hunt together again!! Things are heating up!!! There are geese in the field me n you hunted Saturday, waiting to be cashed in but haven't had a chance to go back in cuz I have this other one on fire right now.


I'm So Jealous!!!!!! How in the world do you get access to several different fields? I cant even get access to one haha.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Kingpennington said:


> I'm So Jealous!!!!!! How in the world do you get access to several different fields?.


Just luck of the draw, hard work, and perseverance. I don't have a ton of fields, but the ones I do have are good fields I have worked for several years on building a friendship with the owners. Lots of snow removal, christmas presents, stopping in the off season to chit chat. I have more doors slamed in my face but you have to keep working at it.

I can tell you most of these land owners are not just going to give people they don't know permission. There have been way too much littering, vandalism, and law suits here to ruin it for people. They are a lot more willing to let you hunt if you put the effort in to build a friendship with them. You have to gain their trust, work with them and let them get some sort of reward out of it. They let me hunt their fields, but I do a lot in return for them as well. It can't be a one way street for the hunter!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> Had no idea they tagged that many! Thought I was doing good getting 2 in a year lol. Guess my bubble just got popped


sorry to popped it.lol


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> sorry to popped it.lol


I'm used to it 

Happens alot since Ive been doing this waterfowl thing the last 4 years. Still learning the ropes. Thanks for the info!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> I'm used to it
> 
> Happens alot since Ive been doing this waterfowl thing the last 4 years. Still learning the ropes. Thanks for the info!


Dang you only been hunting waterfowl fro 4 years and you got that many bands already. you are doing something right. I have been hunting for 22 years and I have finely got my first band from a goose no duck bands yet. Your welcome.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Dang you only been hunting waterfowl fro 4 years and you got that many bands already. you are doing something right. I have been hunting for 22 years and I have finely got my first band from a goose no duck bands yet. Your welcome.


Thanks hoss.

Yep, I am 38 and just got into waterfowl four years ago. Always been a big game freak but I have lived in Hooper for 13 years and finally though I live close enough to some good spots to see what its about and spend more time hunting with my son and got hooked. This year, I have figured them out a bit and have been lucky to drop 5 banded honkers so far, My son has dropped one, another buddy that got me into waterfowling has got three from taking him on my fields. Still no duck bands :?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> Thanks hoss.
> 
> Yep, I am 38 and just got into waterfowl four years ago. Always been a big game freak but I have lived in Hooper for 13 years and finally though I live close enough to some good spots to see what its about and spend more time hunting with my son and got hooked. This year, I have figured them out a bit and have been lucky to drop 5 banded honkers so far, My son has dropped one, another buddy that got me into waterfowling has got three from taking him on my fields. Still no duck bands :?


ha ha ha that what happens when you try waterfowl hunting.well congrats on the bands. keep at it.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> I'm used to it
> 
> Happens alot since Ive been doing this waterfowl thing the last 4 years. Still learning the ropes. Thanks for the info!


4 years into it and you've learned very well, thus far. I know a few guys that have been doing it for years that aren't as advanced as you! it just takes desire and perseverance. just remember there is ALWAYS something to learn, whether its decoy sets, blind to decoy sets, calling, reading birds, flagging...its very rewarding when it all comes together!! band or no band.. but preferably banded though;-)


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Utahbigbull,

Very well said on the private field issue.
I have three good fields I am privileged to hunt. It took me 4 or 5 years to get my permissions.
I picked up a lot of other hunters trash/empties, built dog houses, sent small thank you gifts after stellar hunts, and threw a lot of hay/fixed fences/fixed gates in the summertime while my buddies were off playing ball or fishing.
It is funny that I have also spent some decent money on leases over the years but the three fields I have now have by far been my best hunting ever, and these are the fields that it took time and sweat to gain access too. Not money.

Take care, Shane


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

It is hard to find fields to hunt here in Utah like you guys have mentioned. I had access to fields once a time ago, but some other jerks had gotten into the fields without permission and had left fences open and gates, a horse got out and was hit and killed. And the farmer was sued over it for repairs to the car. No he wont let people go, and I dont blame him. 

But now I have access to fields in Idaho. It has been a blast. Better than what I have seen here. But I still need to find access here so I can get my new hunter on some geese. My oldest boy just passed hunter safety and I would love to get him onto his first goose.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I shouldn't give away my best secret to keeping a field but here it is:

As soon as the snow is off the fields call your farmer and let him know you are going out to police your field. Spend as much time as needed and walk every square foot. Pick up every wad and anything else you find. If there are stones in his field throw as many of those off the edges as possible. Be sure to let him know you are specifically looking for wads, especially if he puts livestock in the fields. Most ranchers have seen wads and shotgun shells in their cows stomachs when they butcher and letting him know you are picking them up will go a long way with him.
The stone thing goes a long ways with farmers, especially when they know you are doing it to help protect their planting/harvesting equipment.

Good luck everybody, only two weeks left.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

That is a wonderful point Shaner! We always make sure to pick up our spent casings but never thought of the wads! I'm going to get all my geese turned into salami or make some jerky. I'll be sharing some with him as well.


----------

